# Cube LTD AMS Race Line, Fragen -> wieviel geht????



## Faustpils (21. April 2005)

Endlich hab ich´s und hatte schon viel Spass    mit meinem neuen Cube LTD AMS ,  aber warum findet man das nicht auf der Cube Page? Naja ist ja nicht wirklich wichtig   
Ich hab mir das Rad in erster Linie für Touren und XC gekauft für das es bisher auch perfekt ist und sein Geld wert ist. 
ABER::::: Ich merke das ich mich zwischendurch immer öfter an immer heftigere (für mich) Dinge wie Sprünge von ca. 1m Höhe bei bis zu 30 km/h, Treppe runter fahren und so rantraue. Fühle mich dabei mit dem Rad absolut sicher (weshalb es wohl nicht weniger werden wird) und gut bedient  . Ich frage mich aber was kann bzw. darf ich dem Rad "zutrauen"? Ist ja kein FR das speziell für solche Aktionen gebaut ist. Gebt mir (vielleicht die Jungs von Cube) doch mal ne Richtung bei der man sagt hier ist aber Schluß weil Rahmen, ... einfach nicht dafür ausgelegt sind.
Freue mich auf eure Tips und eure Meinungen zu meiner neuen Errungenschaft.


----------



## cubeI (21. April 2005)

Ich glaube der Rahmen wird nicht in erster Linie gefährdet sein,
sondern eher Teile wie Laufräder, Gabel und event. Dämpfer.
Könnt ich mir vorstellen...

GRUSS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinig (21. April 2005)

schaut schon sehr gut aus das ltd ams   . woher hast du das?

reinig


----------



## André Berger (21. April 2005)

Hi, so ähnlich erging es mir mit meinem XC (gibts leider nimmer). DEu hast glaub ich die Rigida Zag 19!!?? Ich hatte die Taurus 2000 drauf.. Wegen der Springerei hats mich schon die zweite Rigoida gekostet, bis ich nun auf mavic EX 325 umgestiegen bin.. Die Felge ist verhältnismässig unkaputtbar...Nach der Felge kam Die Gabel (Axel), die sich aufgelöst hat. Hab aber auf garantie einen neue bekommen. Ansonsten hatte ich trotz vieler Sprünge und Treppenabfahrten noch keine Pannen.Hab jedoch auch die XT Naben, denen das u.a zu verdanken ist..

André


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2005)

So Jungs

Hmm Ams und Sprünge ist so ne Sache ist eigentlich als XC Fully gedacht, d.h. mit sicherheit nix für harte Sachen. Aber was ist hart? Ich sag mal mit Fahrtechnik ist ab und zu schon mal ein Sprung drin, das kann ja auf ner Toru auch vorkommen. Aber man muss sich im klaren sein, das dies nicht der Einsatzbereich eines solchen Rades ist, und man riskiert irgendwann auch seine Gesundheit wenn man etwas im falschen Einsatzbereich einsetzt, da z.B ein Xc Fully nicht für grössere Sprünge designt wurde. aber hier ne Höhe bzw Weite anzugeben wwas das rad aushält wäre sinnlos, da das immer auf Fahertyp, -gewicht und -weise ankommt

So long ride on

Sebastian


----------



## Faustpils (22. April 2005)

Danke für eure Antworten. Wollte auch nicht direkt Angaben mit Metern usw., sondern, wie von euch geschrieben, ne Einschätzung. Danke dafür.  Freue mich aber auf weitere Meinungen zu meinem neuen Rad.

@reinig: Bekam ich glücklicherweise    bei meinem Händler BIWAK in Limburg. Die haben aber keine Räder die sie verkaufen (Cube, Bergamont, ...) auf ihrer Homepage, komisch. In dem Thread kannst du im letzten Beitrag lesen wie ich dazu kam. Ist wohl ne Ausführung die die Händler "blind" in bestimmten Mengen bestellen und nach Ausverkauf nicht mehr nachbestellt werden können, oder so.


----------



## cybal (22. April 2005)

hallo leute,
was ich weiss heißt das bike AMS LTD, Cube-intern wird es als "Messemodell" abgestempelt.. tja, schlußendlich handelt es sich dabei um ein "normales" AMS, jedoch mit einem top-Preisleistungsverhältnis.. 
Man findet da weder im Cube Katalog noch im Internet was, ...

Das wird wohl, daß die Ausstattung fix ist, und es beim Händler liegt, ob er es aufrüstet oder nicht.. 

meine Freundin hat es sich dieses Jahr auch gekauft, und ist bis auf eine schleifende Louise (hinten) vollauf zufrieden.. ist momentan in der revision. übrigens haben wir die Kurbel austauschen lassen..

Einige Bilder davon findet ihr unter:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/116201/cat/500/page/1


Ist ein 16", aber das sieht man ja auf den ersten Blick!!!


----------



## speedy27 (24. Mai 2005)

hallo,
die Belastbarkeit mal dahingestellt. Hab mir das Bike heute gekauft   
Mein Preis war 1,5. Lag ich ganz daneben oder war das o.k.? Fahrberichte folegen


----------



## Faustpils (27. Mai 2005)

Hi Speedy27,
hab auch Eur 1500,- bezahlt. Hab aber noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten raushandeln können   . (steht hier im letzten Beitrag von mir.) Bilder sind in meiner Gallery.
Auf alle Fälle viel Spass mit dem Rad. Laß von deinen Erfahrung hören.


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (16. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

hab mir im Februar auch das AMS LTD zugelegt. Allerdings die alte Version mit schwarzem Rahmen und der 100mm Skareb. Hab ansonsten nur die Kurbeln gegen XT getauscht.

Prima Rad, bin voll zufrieden.

Größere Sprünge hab ich noch nicht gemacht (bei der Gabel wohl noch weniger zu empfehlen), aber mal so ne Treppe runter fahren usw geht super.

Ich bin neulich nur sehr erschrocken, als ich mein Bike mal so aus Spaß auf die Waage gestellt hab... 13,4 kg (20")  

Laut Katalog wiegt das AMS Comp 12,3, das AMS Pro 11,4 und laut Bike Test wiegt das AMS Comp 12,9 kg in der 20" Version. Aber keines über 13!

Wie kann das sein, trotz Skareb und XT Kurbel????

Was wiegen denn Eure Bikes so?
... bin schon mal gespannt.

Bis dann und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## treetzyman (17. Juni 2005)

Gewichtsangaben in Zeitschriften sind immer ohne Pedale. Weiß ja nicht, welche du fährst, aber da sind locker mal 0,5kg drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan-Nbg (17. Juni 2005)

...ich hab die PDM520 drauf!

Trotzdem müsste das AMS LTD aber doch zumindest etwas leichter als das AMS Comp sein, oder???

o.k. ich hab noch den Tach dran und einen Flaschenhalter, aber das dürfte ja nicht die Welt sein.

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, was ein AMS PRO mit Pedalen wiegt.


----------

